# Tree in my yard... diseased? Cut it down?



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello all:

This is my first venture into this corner of the forum, so thank you to anyone that can give me advice.

We have a tree in our front yard that my wife thinks we should cut down. I know it's not doing well, but I'm not sure if it needs axed yet or not. 

Could you all look at the pictures below, let me know what's wrong with it... such as, is that fungus, lichen type stuff killing it? Also, if anyone has an idea what type of tree it is, that'd be great too, just for my own education. 

Thanks for any / all comments!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Why do you think it's dying? What part of the country is this? Leaves/seeds/fruit?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Telephone your state/county Agricultural Extension Agent. He/she is the best one to advise you.

George


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

MidKnight said:


> Hello all:
> 
> This is my first venture into this corner of the forum, so thank you to anyone that can give me advice.
> 
> ...


i live in florida and that is a fungus, it will kill the tree , also it get's on the limb's and they dye, call a extention office and see what they say to spray with, i belive it is a copper solution ? it get on my orange and mango trees , they will know what to use


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

del schisler said:


> i live in florida and that is a fungus


Name of that fungus? Looks a lot like lichens to me. Calling county ext agent is great advice.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree it looks more like a lichen. According to this http://ohioline.osu.edu/sc195/029.html lichens aren't dangerous to plants, but you may want to consult an expert as suggested in case it is a pathogenic fungus.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the responses. I'll make a call or two and I'll report back on what the experts say. 

Oh, and I'm in Massachusetts and we thought its dying because limbs are falling away and its not blossoming or growing leaves as well as it should / has. 

Again, thank you all!


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

The extension I'm supposed to contact, I believe, is UMass. I would have to pay 50 bucks, which I'm not too keen on. Maybe I'll just call an tree cutting service and get their opinion. 

Thanks all!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MidKnight said:


> The extension I'm supposed to contact, I believe, is UMass. I would have to pay 50 bucks, which I'm not too keen on. Maybe I'll just call an tree cutting service and get their opinion.
> 
> Thanks all!


Tree cutting services are just what their name implies. They make a living by cutting trees They are NOT experts in tree diseases.

I am very surprised that an extension agent is charging for their service. Have you talked to them directly to get their advise and charge schedule?

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

It's just some sort of foliose lichen, they commonly colonize old things like gravestones and other rocks, old wood and old tree bark. Don't know which one (of thousands) but I studied lichens for 10? years. Boring.
Aside from the appearance, it can do your tree no harm.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

+1 with Robson.
He's one I would ask just about anything concerning trees
Lichen. They're harmless, see them a lot growing on bark, fun reading the thread tho'.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Cosmetically, lichens are out of place sometimes.

For the rest of you lurking readers, I'm a retired dendrology/wood science professor with a 40+ yr interest in the details of wood anatomy.
Wood is good.
You can all doze off again. I will.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you to everyone that has replied to this thread! 

I'm pretty sure we're going to let the tree see at least one more season! We'll re-evaluate later.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

The below picture is one of the reasons I don't think the tree is doing well. Notice how there are not many buds or flowers on it's branches. 

Also, could this be a dogwood?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*concerning trees Lichen*

i live in florida and every time i see lichen on shurb's they are dying , maybe something else ?? and tree limbs also dying also ?? maybe due to something else? but i am mot sure or at least this is what i see here at different places , good luck


----------

